# mysql problem



## Swordfish (3. Mai 2013)

mysql probleme 

hallo   ich bin neu hier und auch meine suche ergab keine ergebnisse

ich habe debian nach eurer perfect debian anleitung gemacht

aber nun habe ich die probleme das mysql angelegte benutzer sich nicht einloggen können 


ich habe gegoogelt und da ergab sich das ich ein mysql_upgrade machen soll,
dies habe ich gemacht und putty spuckt folgendes aus

~# mysql_upgrade


Looking for 'mysql' as: mysql
Looking for 'mysqlcheck' as: mysqlcheck
Running 'mysqlcheck' with connection arguments: '--port=3306' '--socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
mysqlcheck: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) when trying to connect
FATAL ERROR: Upgrade failed



in meiner datenbank steht unten auch in rot 

Die zusätzlichen Funktionen für verknüpfte Tabellen wurden automatisch deaktiviert. Klicken Sie hier um herauszufinden warum.


wenn ich da drauf drücke kommt folgendes 


$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']  ... *OK*     $cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']  ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]     Allgemeine Verknüpfungsfunktionen: Deaktiviert           $cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']  ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]     Anzeige verknüpfter Daten: Deaktiviert           $cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']  ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]     $cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']  ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]     Erzeugen von PDFs: Deaktiviert           $cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']  ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]     Darstellung von Spaltenkommentaren: Deaktiviert     Darstellungsumwandlung: Deaktiviert           $cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable']  ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]     Gespeicherte SQL-Abfrage: Deaktiviert           $cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']  ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]     SQL-Verlaufsprotokoll: Deaktiviert           $cfg['Servers'][$i]['designer_coords']  ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]     Designer: Deaktiviert           $cfg['Servers'][$i]['tracking']  ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]     Tracking: Deaktiviert




kann mir bitte jemand helfen

vielen dank im voraus

gruß


----------



## nowayback (3. Mai 2013)

```
mysql_upgrade -u root -p
```
dann wirst du nachm passwort gefragt, gibst es ein und fertig eigentlich


----------



## Swordfish (3. Mai 2013)

ich habe es eingegeben aber es kommt genau die selbe fehlermeldung


----------



## nowayback (3. Mai 2013)

hi,

erstmal sorry, das ich nachmittag nur fix den Befehl gepostet hatte, aber ich war gerade im aufbruch und bin davon ausgegangen, dass dir nur der Parameter für die Passwortangabe gefehlt hat.



> ich habe es eingegeben aber es kommt genau die selbe fehlermeldung


das kann nicht sein, denn es müsste zumindest folgendes geändert sein von:

Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)

in:

Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: *YES*)


Sollte das der Fall sein, hat entweder dein Passwort nicht gestimmt, der User "root" darf sich nicht von localhost verbinden (in dem fall könnte einfach noch -h server.deinedomain.de helfen), oder es gibt keinen User "root". 

Unabhängig davon: Hast du mal versucht dich per phpmyadmin einzuloggen?

Außerdem wäre es hilfreich wenn du deinen Fehler "aber nun habe ich die probleme das mysql angelegte benutzer sich nicht einloggen können" irgendwie mal konkretisieren könntest. Welcher Benutzer, wie wurde er angelegt, wo kann er sich nicht einloggen und was steht in der mysql.log.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Swordfish (5. Mai 2013)

ich habe mich mit benutzer root in die phpmyadmin oberfläche angemeldet.

habe dort einen neuen benutzer angelegt und gesagt er soll eine datenbank mit selbigen namen bekommen 

habe alle felder ausgefüllt und habe in den feld 

Benutzer: Textfeld verwenden:  {NAME}
Host: Jeder Host: 

Passwort:  xxxxxxxxx



so habe ich es gemacht  
sehe ich dann als root in der rechteverwaltung nach steht dort bei host ein %    und er kann sich nicht einloggen.

nun habe ich eine weile ausprobiert und habe es auf lokal gestellt

nun steht dort  nicht mehr % sondern localhost und es geht

kann es sein das das ein lüchtigkeitsfehler gewesen ist oder ist es wirklich ein problem?
ich bin ein noch nicht wirklich geübt mit mysql
aber irgendwann muss man ja anfangen

danke für deine hilfe


----------



## nowayback (5. Mai 2013)

hi,

damit hast du dein problem schon selbst gefunden... wenn du als erlaubte hosts "Jeder host" wählst dann darfst du nicht über 127.0.0.1 zum mysql server verbinden sondern über die echte ip (jedoch: siehe voraussetzung), wählst du "Lokal" aus, dann darfst du nur über localhost (127.0.0.1) verbinden. 

Voraussetzung: du hast in der my.cnf vor "bind 127.0.0.1" ein "#" geschrieben und mysql neugestartet

Tipp: du kannst auch 2x den gleichen User anlegen, 1x auf lokal und 1x auf jeder host und beide dürfen auf die gleiche datenbank zugreifen 

Grüße
nwb


----------

